

The Go Programming Language by Brian W. Kernighan ,Alan Donovan - d3141
http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Language-Addison-Wesley-Professional-Computing/dp/0134190440/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1425396945&sr=8-14&keywords=Golang

======
dekhn
Purchased. Even though I know Go already, I feel like throwing money at
Kernighan and Donovan. Most of my career rests on an early reading of K&R.

